# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  Φτερωτή και πορτακι για Morris πλυντήριο πιάτων

## Sotos_ster

Έχει κάποιος φτερωτή και πορτακι πλυντηρίου πιάτων Morris santine automatic μοντέλο ;; είναι πολύ παλιό . Ψάχνω απεγνωσμένα , οποιος έχει ας μου πει γιατι είναι δύσκολο να τα βρω .

----------


## Sotos_ster

Κανεις;;;

----------


## Sotos_ster

Τίποτα ρε παιδιά ;; δε μπορώ να βρω !!

----------


## gep58

Σώτο αυτό είναι ;
http://archive.noesis.edu.gr/inst/no...rafes/2436.jpg

----------


## Sotos_ster

Ναι αυτό ! Το λίγο πιο καινούργιο μοντέλο αλλα έχουν ίδια φτερωτή και πορτακια όλα αυτά ! Έχουμε τπτ ;

----------


## gep58

Έχω ένα τέτοιο Σώτο το οποίο έπαψε να το χρησιμοποιεί η γυναίκα μου εδώ και χρόνια. Μέχρι τότε λειτουργούσε κανονικά χωρίς διαρροές κλπ με σχάρα εμαγιε. Αν θες ερχόμενος Θεσσαλονίκη πάρτο για ανταλλακτικά με 20€ να αδειάσει κι η αποθήκη. Στο geopapaef@gmail.com μπορούμε να συνεννοηθούμε  :Smile:

----------


## Sotos_ster

Σου έχω στείλει στο μεηλ

----------


## Sotos_ster

Έχει κανεις άλλος αυτά τα εξαρτήματα η όλο το πλυντήριο που δε το θέλει ;

----------


## Sotos_ster

Κάποιος ;

----------

